

iPhone 5s launched in Brazil: Costs as much as a Retina Macbook Pro in the US - outworlder
http://store.apple.com/br/buy-iphone/iphone5s
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=brl+1999+in+usd#q=brl+2799+in+usd<p>Search Results<p><pre><code>    2799 Brazilian Real equals
    1212.11 US Dollar</code></pre>
======
outworlder
[https://www.google.com/search?q=brl+1999+in+usd#q=brl+2799+i...](https://www.google.com/search?q=brl+1999+in+usd#q=brl+2799+in+usd)

Search Results

    
    
        2799 Brazilian Real equals
        1212.11 US Dollar
    

That's for the cheapest, 16Gb version.

The 64Gb one is about USD 1558

------
ChikkaChiChi
Another in a long line of examples that reinforce why the world should be so
excited to have the Olympics in Rio.

